# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  تاپیک icon

## Arash_janusV3

سلام
امیدوارم آیکونهای خوبی باشه
*آیکونهای 48 در 48 :* 
http://www.box.net/shared/0rsqazkbo8

----------


## Arash_janusV3

*فایل های SWF :* 
ساعت های فلش ، شکلک های یاهو (متحرک)http://www.box.net/shared/n3dd4t0ro0

http://www.box.net/shared/lx05lv04c8

----------


## Arash_janusV3

این هم یک سری دیگر Icon

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام 
یادتون باشه احتمالا هر روز آیکون می گذارم

*دانلود*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

Orange Software.rar

----------


## saied_genius

سلام

اين هم يک سايت براي جستجوی آيکن:

http://www.iconfinder.net

موفق باشيد.

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام بر دوستان

آیکونهای 128 پیکسلی

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Clear

----------


## Arash_janusV3

http://www.vistaicons.com

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام

اینم یک پک آیکون که آیکون برنامه هایست
مثل وورد و اکسل و ...

N32Icon.rar‏ (887.3 کیلوبایت)

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام
یکی دیگه بخاطر دوستان

http://www.iconarchive.com/

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام



http://rapidshare.com/files/10570546...uaPNGIcons.rar
PASS:http://downturk.info

http://depositfiles.com/files/3535786
http://w14.easy-share.com/1699567551.html

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام

سایتی برای دانلود آیکون ، تم ویندوز و ...
www.crystalxp.net

موفق  پیروز و سربلند باشید  :لبخند:

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام دوستان

http://www.vistaicons.com/templates/...wnload_PNG.png


http://www.vistaicons.com/templates/...wnload_PNG.png

http://www.vistaicons.com/templates/...wnload_PNG.png


http://www.vistaicons.com/templates/...wnload_PNG.png


منبع سایت: ویستا آیکون
http://www.vistaicons.com

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام




ifre|PASS:*http://downturk.info*


http://rapidshare.com/files/10519717..._WIND_ICON.rar

 :چشمک:

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام





http://rapidshare.com/files/103817426/KnobButton.rar

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام بر همه دوستان


سايز آيکون : 48 در 48

نوع آيکون : PNG

لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## Arash_janusV3

لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام

لينک دانلود آيکون 

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام 

لينک دانلود آيکون 

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG


بهترین راه پیش بینی آینده ، ساختن آن است . (پیتر دراکر)

موفق و پیروز باشید  :لبخند:

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام

لينک دانلود آيکون  :چشمک:

----------


## Arash_janusV3

لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## cccccccccc

چندین ایکون زیبا

----------


## cccccccccc

ادامه.....

----------


## cccccccccc

ادامه.....

----------


## cccccccccc

چند آیکون سه بعدی

----------


## cccccccccc

ادامه.....

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام  :قلب: 



لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام

لينک دانلود آيکون  :چشمک:

----------


## mir555

اینم 60 تا آیکون زیبا از قطعات مختلف کامپیوتری با کیفیت بالا
پسورد  www.kamyabonline.com

دانلود

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام

لینک دانلود آیکون


کسی که به گذشته فکر می کند دیوانه ست و کسی که به آینده می اندیشد احمق است

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام

سایز آیکون : 256 در 256
نوع آیکون : PNG


لینک دانلود آیکون

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام 

آیکونهای بسیار زیبا و گرافیکی

لینک دانلود آیکون

سایز آیکون : 256 در 256
نوع آیکون : PNG

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام

سایز آیکون : 256 در 256
نوع آیکون : PNG
لینک دانلود آیکون 

خداحافظ

----------


## csharpprogramer88

سلام 
اگر آيكوني با زمينه هاي آبي آسماني كه بتوان در عمليات مربوط به بانك اطلاعاتي استفاده كرد بفرستيد

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> سلام 
> اگر آيكوني با زمينه هاي آبي آسماني كه بتوان در عمليات مربوط به بانك اطلاعاتي استفاده كرد بفرستيد


سلام
چشم به محضی که یافتم می گذارم
البته می تونی از نرم افزار Axialis IconWorkshop ساخت و ویرایش آیکن استفاده کنین با کارایی آسان و قابلیت های زیاد در نرم افزارهای لرد می تونی پیداش کنی اکه اشتباه نکنم.

لينک دانلود آيکون  :بامزه:

----------


## Mr.Moghadam

سلام
یه تورنت HighDefinition.PNG.Icon.Pack  که 10000 تا آیکون داره بیشترش با پسونذ PNG

اینجا

----------


## hesam_hma

*دانلود انواع آیکون برای زیبا سازی برنامه ها* 
http://www.programco.com/Downloads_Home.aspx 
*به زودی تعداد آیکون های سایت فوق به 100،000 عدد با حجمی بالغ بر 2 گیگا بایت خواهد رسید*

----------


## hesam_hma

*سری جدید آیکون ها آپلود شد* 
*دانلود انواع آیکون برای زیبا سازی برنامه ها* 
http://www.programco.com/Downloads_Home.aspx 
*به زودی تعداد آیکون های سایت فوق به 100،000 عدد با حجمی بالغ بر 2 گیگا بایت خواهد رسید*

----------


## hesam_hma

*سری جدید آیکون ها آپلود شد* 
*دانلود انواع آیکون برای زیبا سازی برنامه ها* 
http://www.programco.com/Downloads_Home.aspx 
*به زودی تعداد آیکون های سایت فوق به 100،000 عدد با حجمی بالغ بر 2 گیگا بایت خواهد رسید*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام دوستان 

اینجا فقط آیکون وجود داره اگر امکانش هست از این پست حمایت فرمایید و آیکون برای دانلود بگذارید 
متشکرم :قلب:

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

سلام !
دوستان يكسري آيكن سه بعدي و جالب كه معمولا در برنامه ها استفاده ميشه رو براتون آپلود كردم !
امويدوارم خوشتون بياد !
همشون gif هستن !
تشكر يادتون نره !!

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

اگه بتونم آيكنهاي جديد رو هم آپلود ميكنم !

----------


## ricky22

با تشکر از زحمات شما گفتم این 2 سایت هم معرفی کنم.
http://www.iconspedia.com/
http://www.iconfinder.com/

----------


## Arash_janusV3

درود
این سایت امکان جستجوی آیکون هم دارد
http://www.iconarchive.com

----------


## Arash_janusV3

درود بر همه  
یک لینک برای آیکون

----------


## ROSTAM2

پس خدا به کسی که به الآن فکر می کنه رحم کنه! (من  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> پس خدا به کسی که به الآن فکر می کنه رحم کنه! (من )


منظورتون واضح نیست!!

----------


## ROSTAM2

در رابطه با پست شماره 30 همین تاپیکه!

----------

